# T-Mac losing patience



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

From the Insider:

The Magic are preaching patience as they try to sort through the Grant Hill mess. However, it looks like they're running out of time.
Tracy McGrady told the Sun-Sentinel on Tuesday that his patience with the franchise was being tested. He's giving the franchise one more year to get him some help.

"The clock is ticking," McGrady said. "I don't know how much longer. . . I'm still going to continue to have patience. I'm going to give this thing one more shot. Obviously, Grant [Hill] is going to have a lot of time to do what he has to do to get healthy. If he comes back healthy next year, then we'll see what happens. But if not, then something's got to give."

McGrady can opt out of his contract after the 2003-04 season. If things don't get better, he may do just that, leaving the Magic in an even worse position than they were before.

While some believe McGrady has the biggest load of any star in the NBA to carry, Kevin Garnett begs to differ. He's been in T-Mac's shoes for a while, and he doesn't even have a healthy Grant Hill to think about.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

Already posted in the Magic forum. Just lettin you know.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

you cant post insider articles I dont think... but anyways I doubt TMAC opts out of his contract, but hey it's his call... maybe by then the Bulls will be a decent up and coming team and he will want to come play for us like it seemed he wanted to when he was a FA


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> you cant post insider articles I dont think... but anyways I doubt TMAC opts out of his contract, but hey it's his call... maybe by then the Bulls will be a decent up and coming team and he will want to come play for us like it seemed he wanted to when he was a FA


I don't see TMac as a big city guy. I think he'll stay in a small to medium sized market.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see TMac as a big city guy. I think he'll stay in a small to medium sized market.


not a bad point... TMAC and Duncan would look good together, I doubt SA would have the cash though...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*If tmac wanted a ring*

he should have stayed with vince..
By the way does anyone else think its odd that they made it further in the playoffs once he left, and mo pete took his spot??


----------



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

my bad i didn't know..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: If tmac wanted a ring*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> he should have stayed with vince..
> By the way does anyone else think its odd that they made it further in the playoffs once he left, and mo pete took his spot??


They didn't lose to the Knicks because of McGrady. He outplayed Vince in that series. Carter had a deer in the headlights look.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh no, Mutombo comes off the books for the Nets the year after...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Oh no, Mutombo comes off the books for the Nets the year after...
> 
> -Petey


Ah actually as does Kittles, perhaps the Magic want to clear some major cap space the following season?

-Petey


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think that tmac is more dedicated to winning than to orlando. he doesn't want to end up in the same situation as KG and he can turn a contender into a champion with the signing of a contract. i don't see orlando putting the pieces together in time and it seems like tmac isn't pleased with mediocrity. he has the potential to be remembered as one of the greatest ever but he needs to start progressing through the playoffs, getting to the finals, and eventually winning championships.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Did Jordon ever leave the mediocre Chicago for a "contender who can win now"? No. Jordon worked hard and tried to make his team better. I would lose all my respect for T-Mac if he bolts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Did Jordon ever leave the mediocre Chicago for a "contender who can win now"? No. Jordon worked hard and tried to make his team better. I would lose all my respect for T-Mac if he bolts.


MJ had the pieces to work with. T-Mac may be saying he doesn't feel that way.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Hopefully Tmac can find a team that will win with him at the helm so he can stop all this whining about him carry the load. 



> If he wanted to win he should have stayed with Vince


I agree. The Raptors would be the best team in the East with Vince and Tmac. He couldn't stand having to play second fiddle to Vince then, I doubt know why he figured if Grant had been healthy he would have played second fiddle to him. So now he has to go find someone to play robin to his batman. That's a tough market, and if he hooks up with Duncan who's who?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

What can Orlando do?

It's not like they are out there making awful deals and horrible draft picks.

They have no cap space and will likely be in the middle of the Draft. They have Big holes at the 4 and 5 and their second best player just can't get healthy.

T-Mack is putting on the pressure but there isn't a lot that they do if Grant Hill doesn't come back.

IMO the guy made his own bed. He could have stayed in TO and possibly turned the Raps into a championship caliber team. But no, he wanted to play in the sun over in Orlando.

He made his bed by picking lifestyle and personal success over team success and now he's got to lie in it.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*you can't have your cake and eat it to.*

Tim Legler made a good point on ESPN the other day. Regarding Tmac & KG, "you can't complain about your franchise not having the money to get you help when you're the guy driving the brinks truck home everynight."


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Tim Legler made a good point on ESPN the other day. Regarding Tmac & KG, "you can't complain about your franchise not having the money to get you help when you're the guy driving the brinks truck home everynight."


He has a MAX contract as he should just like other stars and NON-stars in this league. His contract is not eating up the Magic's cap. ITs Grant hills contract and the terrible contract that others on this teams has. So Legler's point means nothing.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I would still like T-Mac even if he decides to leave Orlando. I think leaving Toronto was a good move for him. No way would he become this good playing along side Vince. Having to carry Orlando Magic has made him an elite superstar. Magic is far from a mediocre team. Even the lowly Knicks, Grizzlies, Raptors, Clippers have better role players.

And someone said MoPete made Toronto better than T-Mac did, which is absurd. Gee, the raptors played better without Vince last season, does that mean they are better without Vince?

And I disagree with Raptors being a championship team if they have T-Mac. They just don't belong. Raptors are built around Vince, so T-Mac's contribution would be limited.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ had the pieces to work with. T-Mac may be saying he doesn't feel that way.
> ...


It's not like Orlando is not a franchise who isn't committed to winning like Clippers. They had vision and plan. It's just unfortunate that their plan backfired. A true superstar is meant to turn around a franchise, not jump ship at the 1st chance. BTW, what pieces did MJ have to work with especially before Pippen arrived?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He has a MAX contract as he should just like other stars and NON-stars in this league. His contract is not eating up the Magic's cap. ITs Grant hills contract and the terrible contract that others on this teams has. So Legler's point means nothing.


Its definately applies to KG he doesnt have a Grant hill. And since Tracy does have an injured Grant Hill, he has to live with it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Its definately applies to KG he doesnt have a Grant hill. And since Tracy does have an injured Grant Hill, he has to live with it.


He doesn't have to live with it forever. He can and probably will opt out in a couple of years. TMac signed that deal and thought he would be getting a healthy Grant Hill to play alongside. Unfortunately, it didn't work out that way and TMac has to deal with it for now. But he shouldn't have to live with it forever. I don't think he should have to feel guilty if he decides to leave Orlando. He's going to be in his prime in a few years and if he feels that he has a better chance to win somewhere else then he should bolt.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Tim Legler made a good point on ESPN the other day. Regarding Tmac & KG, "you can't complain about your franchise not having the money to get you help when you're the guy driving the brinks truck home everynight."


Weren't Shaq and Kobe doing the same thing earlier in the year when they were criticizing their teammates? Last I checked neither guy has given Jerry Buss a dime back.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Weren't Shaq and Kobe doing the same thing earlier in the year when they were criticizing their teammates? Last I checked neither guy has given Jerry Buss a dime back.


Tmac has complained about his teammates being inferior. Shaq and Kobe challenged their teammates work ethic and dedication to winning.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: you can't have your cake and eat it to.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to live with it forever. He can and probably will opt out in a couple of years. TMac signed that deal and thought he would be getting a healthy Grant Hill to play alongside. Unfortunately, it didn't work out that way and TMac has to deal with it for now. But he shouldn't have to live with it forever. I don't think he should have to feel guilty if he decides to leave Orlando. He's going to be in his prime in a few years and if he feels that he has a better chance to win somewhere else then he should bolt.


I'm not implying that he has to live with it for the rest of his career. Like you said, he has an opt out in his contract, so he will. As for now, complaining about the team, and basically letting your teammates and coach know that you dont plan on sticking around shows a lack of leadership. Who really expects the Magic to follow this guy if he has no faith in them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

TMAC is better than Kobe


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> TMAC is better than Kobe


Nice. I really love how you supported your argument. The best part is that paragraph where you convinced me that TMac is better than Kobe. Pulitzer prize material right here.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> TMAC is better than Kobe


all tmac has that makes him better than Kobe is a lack of a supporting cast, and not being able to win in the playoffs because he doesnt have Shaq.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> all tmac has that makes him better than Kobe is a lack of a supporting cast, and not being able to win in the playoffs because he doesnt have Shaq.


I love TMac but I've been disappointed with the way he's played defense the last 2 years. 3-4 years ago I thought this guy would be the next Scottie Pippen on D and he really seemed to enjoy that aspect of his game. But lately he's been very lazy on the defensive side of the ball and that is disturbing.


----------

